# Napoli-Gattuso: no prolungamento contratto.



## Toby rosso nero (10 Agosto 2020)

Come riporta Di Marzio, nulla di fatto dopo l'incontro tra De Laurentiis e Gattuso per discutere di un eventuale prolungamento del contratto, in scadenza nel 2021.
Le parti hanno concordato assieme di rinviare ogni discorso e di non prendere una decisione definitiva. L'intenzione comune è non essere vincolati da accordi lunghi.


----------



## Zenos (10 Agosto 2020)

Veleno non mangia il panettone.


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2020)

Voleva essere sicuro visto che dall'alto del suo essere ormai un grande allenatore non piglia mai contratti più lunghi di 6 mesi-1 anno.
Segno che gli si vuole bene ma non è cosa, Gennà... ora punta alla panchina della Juve così hai fatto il percorso definitivo!


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma come il miracolo napoletano Gattuso non rinnova? Ma allora è un ingrato delaurentis . Oppure teme che potrà fallire? Chi lo sa.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Scelta giustissima per entrambe le parti. 
Il Napoli è giusto che non abbia fretta di prolungare e Rino non è uomo da marciare sopra un eventuale rinnovo per intascare soldi da un esonero.


----------



## sipno (10 Agosto 2020)

Porcaccia Eva... Il cinepanettonaro si è accorto


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

mi è dato un colpo, avevo capito per la prossima stagione...
sarebbe stata una disgrazia per le rivali del napoli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, nulla di fatto dopo l'incontro tra De Laurentiis e Gattuso per discutere di un eventuale prolungamento del contratto, in scadenza nel 2021.
> Le parti hanno concordato assieme di rinviare ogni discorso e di non prendere una decisione definitiva. L'intenzione comune è non essere vincolati da accordi lunghi.



Povero gino. Per uno strano allineamento dei pianeti quest’estate sarebbe potuto essere l’allenatore della Juve e invece ha preferito pugnalare alle spalle Ancelotti. Vabbè dai se ne riparla l’anno prossimo. Veleno, leccate, strette di mano ed il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Molenko (10 Agosto 2020)

Mi aspettavo la fiera del ritardo su questo topic. Comunque, ci si risente tra qualche giorno


----------



## mabadi (11 Agosto 2020)

Veleno punta la Juve.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, nulla di fatto dopo l'incontro tra De Laurentiis e Gattuso per discutere di un eventuale prolungamento del contratto, in scadenza nel 2021.
> Le parti hanno concordato assieme di rinviare ogni discorso e di non prendere una decisione definitiva. L'intenzione comune è non essere vincolati da accordi lunghi.



Il Gattuso allenatore non mi è mai piaciuto e ho sempre trovato una sofferenza vedere le partite nel corso della sua gestione. Ciò detto, per come si è comportato verso la società Milan quand’era tecnico, per le gioie che ci ha regalato in campo e per l’attaccamento che ha sempre mostrato verso i nostri colori, il Gattuso uomo merita il massimo rispetto: mi rincresce vedere come alcuni di noi lo abbiano preso in antipatia. Auguro a Rino il meglio dal punto di vista professionale


----------



## Lambro (11 Agosto 2020)

Auguro anche io il meglio a Rino, come fai a non volergli bene? Però come allenatore non mi convince, la fase offensiva é spesso un pianto o cmq non propone qualcosa di realmente interessante, deve migliorarsi molto sotto questo aspetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Non è che forse è Gattuso a non voler rinnovare??
Ho letto che ADL è in trattativa avviata per cedere koulubaly e non solo lui...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è che forse è Gattuso a non voler rinnovare??
> Ho letto che ADL è in trattativa avviata per cedere koulubaly e non solo lui...



Infatti per il momento è una decisione di comune accordo. Chiaro che se ADL decide di vendere i top, chi ha tutto da perdere da un rinnovo è proprio Gattuso


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Infatti per il momento è una decisione di comune accordo. Chiaro che se ADL decide di vendere i top, chi ha tutto da perdere da un rinnovo è proprio Gattuso



Purtroppo alla fine ragazzi non si scappa da una regolina antica quanto il mondo del calcio : allenatore top- mercato top.
Evidentemente ADL avrà pensato che con Gattuso in panca certe cessioni avrebbe potuto farle.
Non dimentichiamo che il napoli dopo tanti anni non gioca la champions e quest'anno, per stessa ammissione della proprietà, andranno in rosso.


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma come il miracolo napoletano Gattuso non rinnova? Ma allora è un ingrato delaurentis . Oppure teme che potrà fallire? Chi lo sa.



Mi ricordo i post di scuse a Gattuso dopo la vincita della coppa italia...bah...Gattuso grandissimo uomo per carità, ma è ovviamente un mediocrissimo allenatore, il Napoli se non vinceva la coppa non andava neanche in Europa quest'anno, per la prima volta dopo quanti anni?.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Purtroppo alla fine ragazzi non si scappa da una regolina antica quanto il mondo del calcio : allenatore top- mercato top.
> Evidentemente ADL avrà pensato che con Gattuso in panca certe cessioni avrebbe potuto farle.
> Non dimentichiamo che il napoli dopo tanti anni non gioca la champions e quest'anno, per stessa ammissione della proprietà, andranno in rosso.



Ci sta. Va aggiunto che Koulibaly ha fatto una stagione davvero negativa e ciononostante ha bussato in società per l'aumento.
Si sa come ADL gestisca queste situazioni... diciamo che non è troppo comprensivo. 

A Napoli in generale non hanno paura a fare cessioni pesanti, Cavani Lavezzi Higuain Hamsik... la casistica è lunga. Però tendenzialmente reinvestono quanto incassato e almeno finora con ottimi risultati. 

Non credo a nessun ridimensionamento del Napoli, anzi il contrario, sono motivati a rimodellare la squadra, per come la vedo io, senza tanti sentimentalismi. 

Poi il discorso su Gattuso ci può stare. Con un allenatore super e difficile fare certe cessioni, tuttavia e bene notare che a Napoli, escluso Carletto, allenatori top non ne hanno mai avuti, al contrario tendono a puntare su emergenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo i post di scuse a Gattuso dopo la vincita della coppa italia...bah...Gattuso grandissimo uomo per carità, ma è ovviamente un mediocrissimo allenatore, il Napoli se non vinceva la coppa non andava neanche in Europa quest'anno, per la prima volta dopo quanti anni?.



Proprio perché hanno vinto la Coppa Italia due mesi prima non avevano bisogno della posizione in classifica. Che ne sai di come sarebbero arrivati altrimenti? Adesso vincere i trofei diventa un alibi più che un merito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Purtroppo alla fine ragazzi non si scappa da una regolina antica quanto il mondo del calcio : allenatore top- mercato top.



Infatti per questo c’è da essere molto contenti di Pirlo ai gobbi: è un segnale importante di ciò che li aspetta.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sta. Va aggiunto che Koulibaly ha fatto una stagione davvero negativa e ciononostante ha bussato in società per l'aumento.
> Si sa come ADL gestisca queste situazioni... diciamo che non è troppo comprensivo.
> 
> A Napoli in generale non hanno paura a fare cessioni pesanti, Cavani Lavezzi Higuain Hamsik... la casistica è lunga. Però tendenzialmente reinvestono quanto incassato e almeno finora con ottimi risultati.
> ...



Pensi lo venderanno bene koulibaly?? Due anni fa aveva richieste per cifre astronomiche.
A napoli e torino sta succedendo qualcosa per certi versi simile, è finito un ciclo e va ricostruita la base.
Non è mai facile fare le scelte giuste.
A napoli ovviamente l'età media dei giocatori è molto più bassa ma non scordiamo nemmeno che il grande napoli era quello degli allan, koulibaly, pipita-mertens, callejo, insigne, jorginho, ghoulam, ecc ecc.
Alcuni di questi sono stati sostituiti, le cessioni di altri sono state assorbite e il progetto tecnico di ancelotti stava aprendo una nuova strada.
Col suo addio questo percorso è stato interrotto.
Occhio che con l'addio di koulibaly , callejon e l'età avanzata di altri giocatori non ne sarei cosi certo che il napoli possa mantenersi ai vertici.
Magari di colpo dalla lotta scudetto si ritrova alla lotta per il quarto posto.
Non è mai facile costruire un gruppo forte.


----------



## sunburn (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo i post di scuse a Gattuso dopo la vincita della coppa italia...bah...Gattuso grandissimo uomo per carità, ma è ovviamente un mediocrissimo allenatore, il Napoli se non vinceva la coppa non andava neanche in Europa quest'anno, per la prima volta dopo quanti anni?.


E se la Juventus fosse arrivata penultima, l’anno prossimo avrebbe giocato in B...


----------



## sunburn (11 Agosto 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il Gattuso allenatore non mi è mai piaciuto e ho sempre trovato una sofferenza vedere le partite nel corso della sua gestione. Ciò detto, per come si è comportato verso la società Milan quand’era tecnico, per le gioie che ci ha regalato in campo e per l’attaccamento che ha sempre mostrato verso i nostri colori, il Gattuso uomo merita il massimo rispetto: mi rincresce vedere come alcuni di noi lo abbiano preso in antipatia. Auguro a Rino il meglio dal punto di vista professionale


Ma infatti questa cosa non l’ho mai capita. Per quanto ha mostrato fino a ora, non sembra possa diventare un allenatore top, però con noi a livello di risultati è stato il meno peggio degli ultimi 7 anni. Ma anche se fosse stato il peggiore, non sarebbe stato giustificabile l’astio nei suoi confronti. 
Perché odiare un pilastro della nostra Storia perché non è un allenatore top? Mistero.


----------



## Anguus (11 Agosto 2020)

Eccone un altro che non mangerà il panettone


----------



## Capitano (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Poi il discorso su Gattuso ci può stare. Con un allenatore super e difficile fare certe cessioni, tuttavia e bene notare che a Napoli, escluso Carletto, allenatori top non ne hanno mai avuti, al contrario tendono a puntare su emergenti.



Benitez non era l'ultimo arrivato.


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Proprio perché hanno vinto la Coppa Italia due mesi prima non avevano bisogno della posizione in classifica. Che ne sai di come sarebbero arrivati altrimenti? Adesso vincere i trofei diventa un alibi più che un merito



Il napoli giocava per il 4 posto minimo, mica per l europa league...sinceramente che il napoli abbia smesso di giocare perchè aveva la qualificazione di europa league ci credo poco, credo di piu che abbiano smesso di giocare quando si sono accorti che non ci andavano piu in champions...
Non c'è bisogno di sapere come sarebbero andati altrimenti, il napoli doveva prendere la CL, sono andati male comunque.


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E se la Juventus fosse arrivata penultima, l’anno prossimo avrebbe giocato in B...



Inutile, il napoli è andato completamente fuori obiettivo per la prima volta dopo anni, il napoli lottava per lo scudetto e gattuso l'ha portato settimo. Che ci sono arrivati solo perche avevano gia la coppa è proprio un voler difendere gattuso senza senso...


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi lo venderanno bene koulibaly?? Due anni fa aveva richieste per cifre astronomiche.
> A napoli e torino sta succedendo qualcosa per certi versi simile, è finito un ciclo e va ricostruita la base.
> Non è mai facile fare le scelte giuste.
> A napoli ovviamente l'età media dei giocatori è molto più bassa ma non scordiamo nemmeno che il grande napoli era quello degli allan, koulibaly, pipita-mertens, callejo, insigne, jorginho, ghoulam, ecc ecc.
> ...



Non sarà facile, certamente. I ricambi generazionali della rosa sono complicati.

Ma c'è chi li sa fare meglio e chi peggio.

Il Napoli di ADL ne ha già fatti diversi. La vera Juve anche. 

Quando parlo di competenze e programmazione, di coerenza e coraggio, si vedono soprattutto in queste situazioni.

Poi gli errori naturalmente si fanno comunque. Per segnare la differenza tuttavia, questa specie di Juve e arrivata a fine stagione prendendo un allenatore senza esperienza, una rosa dove servono tante cessioni da fare, ruoli scoperti. Un caos insomma.

Il Napoli, che pure ha una situazione non semplice coi vari Allan Milik e Koulibaly, ha già preso Osimhen Rrhamani e Petagna, spendendo quasi 90 milioni! E ancora il mercato non è nemmeno iniziato ufficialmente...

Potranno essere pure scelte sbagliate, lo dirà il campo, ma e evidente l'organizzazione e soprattutto le idee chiare del Napoli, società che sa come si fa il calcio a certi livelli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Inutile, il napoli è andato completamente fuori obiettivo per la prima volta dopo anni, il napoli lottava per lo scudetto e gattuso l'ha portato settimo. Che ci sono arrivati solo perche avevano gia la coppa è proprio un voler difendere gattuso senza senso...



In che posizione era il Napoli, con Ancelotti (che poi ha fatto un dodicesimo posto con l’Everton), quando venne esonerato?


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In che posizione era il Napoli, con Ancelotti (che poi ha fatto un dodicesimo posto con l’Everton), quando venne esonerato?



Con Ancelotti il napoli è arrivato secondo, come sarebbe finito il campionato con lui non saprei dirlo, magari uguale o magari meglio/peggio. 
Ma guarda poi a me Ancelotti non è neanche mai piaciuto piu di tanto come allenatore, non avrei mai voluto un suo ritorno, ma comunque Ancelotti è un allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Il napoli giocava per il 4 posto minimo, mica per l europa league...sinceramente che il napoli abbia smesso di giocare perchè aveva la qualificazione di europa league ci credo poco, credo di piu che abbiano smesso di giocare quando si sono accorti che non ci andavano piu in champions...
> Non c'è bisogno di sapere come sarebbero andati altrimenti, il napoli doveva prendere la CL, sono andati male comunque.



Che non andavano in Champions lo si sapeva dalla fine del girone di andata, ergo o esoneravano Gattuso a gennaio o viravano su obiettivo Coppa Italia / Europa League. Evidentemente sono stati soddisfatti così. Il Napoli è comunque la terza squadra ad aver fatto più punti nel girone di ritorno (dopo noi e l'Atalanta).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Con Ancelotti il napoli è arrivato secondo, come sarebbe finito il campionato con lui non saprei dirlo, magari uguale o magari meglio/peggio.
> Ma guarda poi a me Ancelotti non è neanche mai piaciuto piu di tanto come allenatore, non avrei mai voluto un suo ritorno, ma comunque Ancelotti è un allenatore.



A me invece Ancelotti è sempre piaciuto molto, anche se adesso ha fatto il suo tempo. Volevo solo dire che non mi pare che abbia fatto meglio di Gattuso al Napoli quest’anno, Gattuso ha fatto un girone di ritorno da 38 punti, cioè media da Champions, poi che non sia un guru è risaputo.


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che non andavano in Champions lo si sapeva dalla fine del girone di andata, ergo o esoneravano Gattuso a gennaio o viravano su obiettivo Coppa Italia / Europa League. Evidentemente sono stati soddisfatti così. Il Napoli è comunque la terza squadra ad aver fatto più punti nel girone di ritorno (dopo noi e l'Atalanta).



Per me è sempre difficile dire quanto sia merito del subentrante allenatore e quanto dell'esonerato, io non credo che un allenatore viene da subentrato e in neanche un mese sconvolge cosi tanto le cose da far diventare tutti super campioni, il napoli ha semplicemente avuto da sempre la squadra per fare quei risultati, e a me pare un po un eresia dire che gattuso è migliore di ancelotti e il secondo non era capace di ottenere questi risultati.
I risultati dei subentranti sono sempre difficili da decifrare, guarda lo stesso pioli che fa un girone da media scudetto, che valore gli si deve dare, stesso discorso per il napoli. 
Io vedo che il milan prima e il napoli poi, sotto gattuso, hanno fatto un gioco noioso e strategia d'attacco praticamente zero, pure il napoli si è messo a fare un gioco molto difensivo, e come noi avemmo la botta di culo di un suso che segnava sempre, lui aveva vari uomini che ci mettevano da soli il genio per segnare, altrimenti buonanotte.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Per me è sempre difficile dire quanto sia merito del subentrante allenatore e quanto dell'esonerato, io non credo che un allenatore viene da subentrato e in neanche un mese sconvolge cosi tanto le cose da far diventare tutti super campioni, il napoli ha semplicemente avuto da sempre la squadra per fare quei risultati, e a me pare un po un eresia dire che gattuso è migliore di ancelotti e il secondo non era capace di ottenere questi risultati.
> I risultati dei subentranti sono sempre difficili da decifrare, guarda lo stesso pioli che fa un girone da media scudetto, che valore gli si deve dare, stesso discorso per il napoli.
> Io vedo che il milan prima e il napoli poi, sotto gattuso, hanno fatto un gioco noioso e strategia d'attacco praticamente zero, pure il napoli si è messo a fare un gioco molto difensivo, e come noi avemmo la botta di culo di un suso che segnava sempre, lui aveva vari uomini che ci mettevano da soli il genio per segnare, altrimenti buonanotte.



Ma queste sono cose che non c'entrano nulla col fatto che abbiano comunque vinto meritatamente una coppetta eliminando Lazio Inter e Juventus. Sei entrato nel thread rivendicando che non viene rinnovato perché quella coppetta non era un merito. Tutto il resto sul gioco di Gattuso sono cose risapute. Sul fatto che sia migliore di Ancelotti nessuno si sogna di dirlo


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma queste sono cose che non c'entrano nulla col fatto che abbiano comunque vinto meritatamente una coppetta eliminando Lazio Inter e Juventus. Sei entrato nel thread rivendicando che non viene rinnovato perché quella coppetta non era un merito. Tutto il resto sul gioco di Gattuso sono cose risapute. Sul fatto che sia migliore di Ancelotti nessuno si sogna di dirlo



Nah, mai detto che non fosse un merito la coppa italia, che tra l'altro tu chiami coppetta. 
Sono entrato dicendo che con gattuso ha finito con il peggior piazzamento degli ultimi 7 anni se non piu, piazzamento in campionato da fuori europa, è ovvio che non venga preso a fiducia. Prima che si dica "ma è entrato da subentrante", anche pioli lo è e stava sotto il napoli, è finito sopra.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Nah, mai detto che non fosse un merito la coppa italia, che tra l'altro tu chiami coppetta.
> Sono entrato dicendo che con gattuso ha finito con il peggior piazzamento degli ultimi 7 anni se non piu, piazzamento in campionato da fuori europa, è ovvio che non venga preso a fiducia. Prima che si dica "ma è entrato da subentrante", anche pioli lo è e stava sotto il napoli, è finito sopra.



Siamo arrivati sopra proprio perché Pioli ha fatto una valanga di punti da gennaio, media scudetto, mentre da gennaio Gattuso ha fatto solo media Champions.
Sicuramente entrambi sono da rivalutare la prossima stagione.


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati sopra proprio perché Pioli ha fatto una valanga di punti da gennaio, media scudetto, mentre da gennaio Gattuso ha fatto solo media Champions.



Appunto, se quella squadra ha fatto il 2ndo posto l'anno scorso, una media inferiore non può essere un buon risultato, una fiducia limitata è il minimo, vedremo l'anno prossimo quando veramente si giocherà il calcio di gattuso che succede, probabile lo pensi anche la dirigenza.


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Nah, mai detto che non fosse un merito la coppa italia, che tra l'altro tu chiami coppetta.
> Sono entrato dicendo che con gattuso ha finito con il peggior piazzamento degli ultimi 7 anni se non piu, piazzamento in campionato da fuori europa, è ovvio che non venga preso a fiducia. Prima che si dica "ma è entrato da subentrante", anche pioli lo è e stava sotto il napoli, è finito sopra.



Ha ereditato una squadra con una classifica e media punti anche peggiore. Non bisogna mai dimenticarlo. Ora parte da zero, si vedrà la sua mano o meno a Napoli. Parlare della stagione passata, ereditata ha poco senso, nonostante tutto ha comunque vinto la coppa italia contro avversarie di valore, Lazio, Inter e Juve.


----------



## Goro (11 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, nulla di fatto dopo l'incontro tra De Laurentiis e Gattuso per discutere di un eventuale prolungamento del contratto, in scadenza nel 2021.
> Le parti hanno concordato assieme di rinviare ogni discorso e di non prendere una decisione definitiva. L'intenzione comune è non essere vincolati da accordi lunghi.



Anche nelle conferenze stampa di Gattuso si parla per metà del tempo del suo rinnovo, era così al Milan, è così al Napoli, dopo poche partite i giornalisti iniziano a marciarci su, insopportabile.


----------



## nybreath (11 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha ereditato una squadra con una classifica e media punti anche peggiore. Non bisogna mai dimenticarlo. Ora parte da zero, si vedrà la sua mano o meno a Napoli. Parlare della stagione passata, ereditata ha poco senso, nonostante tutto ha comunque vinto la coppa italia contro avversarie di valore, Lazio, Inter e Juve.



Certamente, cmq non è partito da una situazione facile, anche di spogliatoio, è stato quest'anno che c'è stato l'ammutinamento a napoli non ricordo?.


----------



## Milanlove (11 Agosto 2020)

Fa bene Gattuso " a tirarsela un po'".
Ha dimostrato di poter guidare il Napoli, ora avrà le sue richieste economiche e soprattutto tecniche da fare. De laurentis ci mette sempre un attimo a riversare i suoi fallimenti sull'allenatore di turno. Accettare un qualsiasi contratto a qualsiasi condizione non avrebbe alcun senso per la carriera di Gattuso.


----------

